
Types of MVP - MLSDev
http://mlsdev.com/en/blog/50-types-of-mvp
======
afandian
I would say an MVP is the first viable step in a plan for a more elaborate
product in order to test the water etc. Just showing earlier iterations of
famous products without a snapshot of the accompanying vision isn't massively
useful. Of course every company/product started somewhere, but a first
offering isn't the same as an MVP. Did Yahoo intentionally set out to create
an MVP or did they just launch with their best idea at the time?

------
bshimmin
I strongly disagree with the premise that the Yahoo! presented in that
screenshot was a minimum viable product - that really _was_ the product: the
differentiator between Yahoo! and, say, AltaVista was that Yahoo! was a
hierarchical list of links rather than an actual indexed search engine. It
stayed that way for many years.

------
jrochkind1
A wireframe or a mock-up is not a "viable product".

Unless you plan to sell wireframes or mockups, I guess.

Even a "prototype" isn't a "viable product" \-- unless it is.

Does "MVP" actually mean anything anymore?

~~~
dkopi
"First, a definition: the minimum viable product is that version of a new
product which allows a team to collect the maximum amount of validated
learning about customers with the least effort." \-
[http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/08/minimum-
viable-...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/08/minimum-viable-
product-guide.html)

A wireframe or a mockup very might as well be a minimum viable product.
They're easy to set up, and the right people can often gather valuable
information using a mockup only. The point isn't to have a functional product.
The point is to gather information and validate your assumptions about
customers.

~~~
jrochkind1
Okay, that's not the definition of "minimum viable product" I've heard and
used.

I thought it was... well, the minimum viable product. Meaning it's a product.
Which is viable.

So, okay, apparently "MVP" doesn't mean much anymore.

I'd call that definition of an "MVP" something else. Like, I dunno, a
prototype? Minimum viable prototype? I guess that still has the same
acronym...

Even the wikipedia article says "A minimum viable product has just those core
features that allow the product to be deployed, and no more." It's the
product. Deployed. Not a drawing. A drawing is not the product unless your
business is selling drawings.

~~~
dkopi
Context: Eric Reis is the writer of "The Lean Startup" and the person who
coined the term MVP.

